# vorüber



## sal novelo espadas

Qué significa  Vorûber 
en el contexto:


Das Mädchen:
Vorüber! Ach, vorüber!
Geh, wilder Knochenmann!



Muchas gracias
Salz


----------



## Henryk

sal novelo espadas said:
			
		

> Qué significa Vorûber
> en el contexto:
> 
> 
> Das Mädchen:
> Vorüber! Ach, vorüber!
> Geh, wilder Knochenmann!
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias
> Salz


vorüber ≈ vorbei


----------



## Kajjo

"Der Tod und das Mädchen" ist von Matthias Claudius und stellt einen Dialog zwischen einem jungen Mädchen und dem personifizierten Tod dar. Das Mädchen sieht den Tod kommen und ruft: "Vorüber! ..."

Das Wort "vorüber" bedeutet hier soviel wie der Befehl "Geh an mir vorbei!". 

Kajjo


----------



## Krümelmonster

ich denke im Spanischen würde sie "Pasa!" rufen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## seanyjmuc

Would a good English translation be

"Leave me alone" or even "Get lost" or is that too strong for the "vorbei! / vorüber!" in German?


----------



## Krümelmonster

I think this is too strong, or too much interpretation, for the speaker just wants the "Knochenmann" to pass by and spare her, not stop at her place...


----------



## Kajjo

seanyjmuc said:
			
		

> Would a good English translation be "Leave me alone" or even "Get lost" or is that too strong for the "vorbei! / vorüber!" in German?



No, that is too strong and does not catch the exact meaning anyway.
It is more something along "Pass by!". Maybe our native English speakers can contribute a suggestion?

Kajjo


----------



## flame

seanyjmuc said:
			
		

> Would a good English translation be
> 
> "Leave me alone" or even "Get lost" or is that too strong for the "vorbei! / vorüber!" in German?


 
I'd suggest "Walk on by" (because it's lyrics as well  )


----------



## Ralf

... or simply 'go away!' or 'go by!. But I'm afraid it would not reflect the idea of "vorüber (gehen)" (= getting closer and departing again) as perfectly as Kajjo's suggestion of 'passing by'.

Ralf


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Sal...

en español dirías "pasa de largo"

Salu2

ErOtto


----------



## heidita

Wir können in Spanisch auch sagen:

No te pares

pasa de largo

incluso:

déjame (en paz)


----------



## elroy

Ich würde "go on!" vorschlagen.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> Ich würde "go on!" vorschlagen.


"Leave me alone" is actually quite good, I think, Elroy. There is probably something better, bot "Go on!" does not sound quite right to me. We may not be able to translated the feeling of direction to English. I'm not sure.

The first thing that came to mind was "Passover". If we could find words in English to express the idea of "Death" "passing over" someone marked for death, it would be best. But at the moment I'm stumped.

Other phrases:

Spare me!
Get away!
Don't take me!

I'm not totally pleased with any of these. If I have correctly undestood, I believe Heidita is suggesting similar ideas in Spanish. "Pasar de largo" MAY be closer than anything we have come up with in English, if it means approximately "weitergehen". Heidita? What do you think?

Gaer


----------



## ErOtto

Hallo an alle,

wie schon unter #10 gesagt, "pasa de largo" ist die korrekte Übersetzung.

@gaer: Ja, es bedeutet in etwa "weitergehen", obwohl ich "pasa de largo" eigentlich als "mach(e) einen Bogen (um mich herum)" übersetzen würde.
          Oder wie Kajjo schon unter #3 sagte "Geh an mir vorbei!".

Salu2

ErOtto


----------



## gaer

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Hallo an alle,
> 
> wie schon unter #10 gesagt, "pasa de largo" ist die korrekte Übersetzung.
> 
> @gaer: Ja, es bedeutet in etwa "weitergehen", obwohl ich "pasa de largo" eigentlich als "mach(e) einen Bogen (um mich herum)" übersetzen würde.
> Oder wie Kajjo schon unter #3 sagte "Geh an mir vorbei!".
> 
> Salu2
> 
> ErOtto


"Geh an mir vorbei!" is closer than anything I have thought of in English. I feel as though I have read something in English that is closer than the ideas I've suggested, but it's as if it is lost somewhere in my subconcious. 

Gaer


----------

